# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  واقعیاتی که قبل از انتخاب رشته های دارای تعهد خدمت باید بدانید!

## sir_mohsen

*سلام دوستان
سریعا میریم سر اصل مطلب
رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی واقعیات میبندن.

1-کسانی که در این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.

2-در طی این 21 سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه.

3-دوستان به این عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور خواهد داد.

4-نکته بسییییییییییییییییییییار مهمی که خیلیا اصلا ازش خبر هم ندارن این هست که شما تا بعد از اجرای نصف مدت تعهد خدمتتون نمیتونین ادامه تحصیل بدین. یعنی شما تا 10 سال بعد از گرفتن مدرک دکترای عمومی از شرکت در کنکور تخصص محروم هستید. تازه بعد از 10 سال دوری از درس و دانشگاه و در 35 سالگی میتونین در امتحان تخصص شرکت کنین که امتحانیه به مراتب سخت تر از کنکور امسالتون و قبولی در اون کار هر کسی نیست.

5- زدن مطب برای یک پزشک عمومی هیییییییییییییچ درآمدی نداره.آخرین باری که خودتون یا یکی از اطرافیان برای رفتن به مطب پزشک عمومی پول ویزیت دادین کی بوده؟! مطب فقط برای متخصص و فوق تخصص درآمد داره و شما در طول همه این 46 سال فقط میتونین در مراکز درمانی و یا به عنوان پزشک خانواده فعالیت داشته باشین.

6- دوران تعهد خدمت یعنی اینکه شما به نوعی کارمند دولت هستین و دولت میتونه شما رو به هر بخشی از محل انجام خدمتتون بفرسته!

7-پیش بینی میکنم دانشجوهای پزشکی که به این شیوه وارد دانشگاه شدن 3-4 سال اول رو بسیار خوشحال از انتخابشون و این که دارن دکتر میشن سپری میکنن. سال 5 و 6 دانشگاه تازه به یاد تعهدی که پاشو امضا کردن میفتن و سال هفتم رو در حالی با افسردگی سپری میکنن که 21 سال خدمت رو پیش روی خودشون میبینن. اون موقع هست که تازه به یاد اعتراض و اعتصاب میفتن که بابا این چه وضعشه!!!

میدونم که با زدن این حرفا بعضی ها حمله میکنن که این چه حرفیه و... ولی من فقط خواستم نتایجی رو که با چند دقیقه فکر کردن به آینده ای که پیش روی این پزشکان عزیز هست که مو به تنم سیخ کرد رو با شما هم درمیون بذارم تا 30 سال بعد که تازه تونستین یه مطب برای خودتون بزنین به این فکر نکنین که ای کاش سال ها پیش یه رشته دیگه خونده بودم که تا حالا میتونستم برای خودم کار کنم.
یه مثال و تمام. یه فیزیوتراپ با 4 سال درس خوندن درسته که اسمش دکتر نیست ولی میتونه مجوز مطب بگیره و در بعضی از موارد درامد این مطب ها به مراتب بیشتر از درامد یه پزشک عمومی هست. حالا شما فکر کنین اون پزشک عمومی قراره تا 46 سالگی یه پزشک عمومی بمونه؛ شایدم تا آخر عمر...
پس با چشم باز انتخاب کنین.
والسلام*

----------


## par.rah

اینکه به هر بخشی فرستاده میشید خیلی بده

----------


## GHZO7

سلام.... آخرین رتبه قبولی توی منطقه2 با این شرایط  که گفتین باید حدودا چند باشه؟

----------


## par.rah

> سلام.... آخرین رتبه قبولی توی منطقه2 با این شرایط  که گفتین باید حدودا چند باشه؟


امسال چون اولین ساله که این طرح به این گستردگی انجام میشه هیچی قابل پیشبینی نیست

----------


## GHZO7

> امسال چون اولین ساله که این طرح به این گستردگی انجام میشه هیچی قابل پیشبینی نیست


تو دفترچه کلا چی در موردش نوشته شده به نظر خودتون چون کسی زیاد سراغش نمیره تا چند ممکنه بگیره؟

----------


## par.rah

> تو دفترچه کلا چی در موردش نوشته شده به نظر خودتون چون کسی زیاد سراغش نمیره تا چند ممکنه بگیره؟


اولین صفحه دفترچه رو مطالعه کنید
چرا فکر میکنید کسی نمیره؟؟؟ خیلی ها فکر میکنن که مثلا عمومی رو بگیرن کار ندارن با همین انگیزه این کد رشته محل رو میزنن

----------


## Amin ZD

شما عمومیتو بگیر ماهی 10میلیون حقوق پایه س
من که راضیم 10 تومن بگیرم برم تو یه روستای خوش اب و هوا تو منطقه خودمون دور از شهر حال کنم 
با حقوق 2 سالش میشه راحت یه ماشین لوکس از منطقه ازاد گرفت + یه ویلا تو همون روستا 
هرچیم پول اضافی در اوردی ببر تو کارگاه تولیدی بزن ، بیزینس کن ، برو سفر 
باز شما بگو بده

----------


## artim

اون دقترچه رو کامل بخونین 90 درصد نمیخوننش
بخونین 90 درصد سوالاتون پاسخ داده میشه

----------


## shahab8990

> اولین صفحه دفترچه رو مطالعه کنید
> چرا فکر میکنید کسی نمیره؟؟؟ خیلی ها فکر میکنن که مثلا عمومی رو بگیرن کار ندارن با همین انگیزه این کد رشته محل رو میزنن


موافقم، خیلی ها با شرایط سخت تر از این هم می تونن  کنار بیان(لزوما نه در عمل) و فقط میخوان اسمشون دکتر بشه..پیش بینی من اینه که در استانی مثل فارس در منطقه 2 رتبه های حدود 1500 تا3000این کد رشته رو انتخاب کنن.

.......به عنوان اولین پستم..... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## khaan

متاسفانه کسایی که فقط دلشون میخواد بقیه بهشون بگن دکتر یا از این شرایط اطلاع ندارن یا اهمیتی نمیدن. بعدا هم که درسشون تموم میشه میبینن که بقیه دارن درآمد بهتر و آزادانه تر کسب میکنن ولی اینا نه. اینم باعث افسردگی و حرص خوردن میشه.

----------


## jimnana

یه سوال 

الان من که اهله آذربایجان غربیم  فقط ماله استان خودمو میتونم بزنم؟؟ یا استان هایه دیگه رو هم میتونم بزنم؟

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان این رشته ها من تو دفترچه دیدم جلوی اون ها نزده بود کدوم واسه این تعهده
میشه لطفا کد رشته هاشو بگید که اشتباها نزنم؟
مرسی

----------


## artim

> یه سوال 
> 
> الان من که اهله آذربایجان غربیم  فقط ماله استان خودمو میتونم بزنم؟؟ یا استان هایه دیگه رو هم میتونم بزنم؟



بله میتونین هر جا بخواین بزنین

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بله میتونین هر جا بخواین بزنین


کجا نوشته از هر جا ميتوني بزني؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

تدوستان باز هم تذکر ميدم به اعداد و ارقام دستمزدي که دوستان براي بعضي رشته ها توجه نکنيد. تو صفه قبل دوستمون واسه پزشک عمومي گفته ١٠ ميليون! اين مبلغ رو اندک جاهايي ميپردازن مثلا روستاهايي تو زاهدان!
براي فهميدن درآمد رشته ها تو گوگل سرچ کنيد استخدام پزشک يا داروساز. 
پرکيس يني هر چي کار کني يه درصدي بهت ميدن. معمولا ۵٠/۵٠ هس.
طبق مصوبه انجمن داروسازان هم يني ٣٣٠٠ براي امسال.
حالا خودتون سرچ کنيد حقيقتو دريابيد!
راجع به تعهد هم بگم ديروز داشتم با يه فيزيوتراپ ميحرفيدم گف اونايي که تعهد دارن نميتونن مطب بزنن. يني يه موقع اينطوري خيال نکنيد که هفته اي دو روز ميرم روستا بعد ميام شهر تو مطب کار ميکنم! مجوز نميدن!
با اين شرايط بدون کنکور هم پزشکي وردارن بازم ارزش نداره!

----------


## SHERWEAN

واقعا زدن این کد رشته‌ها احمقانه‌ترین کاریه که میشه آدم با زندگیش کنه. قشنگ مثل امضا کردن حکم اعدامه.
تعهدی ۲۱ ساله میدین و در مقابل هیچ تعهدی نسبت به حقوقتون وجود نداره و اگه مثلا بگن باید ماهی ۱۰۰ هزار تومن هم بگیرین شاید اعتراضتون به جایی نرسه.

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان میشه لطف کنید کد این رشته ها رو بدید؟

----------


## M a s o u d

> دوستان میشه لطف کنید کد این رشته ها رو بدید؟


صفحه ی 54 تا 56 اینایی که 21 سال تعهد داره رو نوشته. اینارو نزن.

----------


## artim

> کجا نوشته از هر جا ميتوني بزني؟


یه سری رشته ها مثل بومی هر شهر یا رشته های دارای جنسیت خاص خب محدودیت دارن هر کس میدونه که نمیشه زد
ولی بقیه رشته مشکلی نداره
چیز سادیه نیاز به توضیح نداره

----------


## alirezasavary

*اوه اوه اوه
 اینکه از قرارداد گلستان و ترکمانچای هم بدتره......
*

----------


## Mariyana

> صفحه ی 54 تا 56 اینایی که 21 سال تعهد داره رو نوشته. اینارو نزن.


صفحه 52 تا 54 پارت 2 فایلی که از سنجش گرفتم که کدمحل رشته هاست واسه دبیریه 
من پزشکی رو منظورم بود
پ.ن:پیداش کردم تو فایل پی دی اف از صفحه 41 هست
مرسی

----------


## Amin ZD

> تدوستان باز هم تذکر ميدم به اعداد و ارقام دستمزدي که دوستان براي بعضي رشته ها توجه نکنيد. تو صفه قبل دوستمون واسه پزشک عمومي گفته ١٠ ميليون! اين مبلغ رو اندک جاهايي ميپردازن مثلا روستاهايي تو زاهدان!
> براي فهميدن درآمد رشته ها تو گوگل سرچ کنيد استخدام پزشک يا داروساز. 
> پرکيس يني هر چي کار کني يه درصدي بهت ميدن. معمولا ۵٠/۵٠ هس.
> طبق مصوبه انجمن داروسازان هم يني ٣٣٠٠ براي امسال.
> حالا خودتون سرچ کنيد حقيقتو دريابيد!
> راجع به تعهد هم بگم ديروز داشتم با يه فيزيوتراپ ميحرفيدم گف اونايي که تعهد دارن نميتونن مطب بزنن. يني يه موقع اينطوري خيال نکنيد که هفته اي دو روز ميرم روستا بعد ميام شهر تو مطب کار ميکنم! مجوز نميدن!
> با اين شرايط بدون کنکور هم پزشکي وردارن بازم ارزش نداره!


روستاهای زاهدان نیس
همین آذربایجان شرقی یکی از فامیلامون داره همین پولو میگیره

----------


## fantom

حدود چهار سال پیش یه پزشک فامیل که تازه فارغ التحصیل شده بودرفته بود یکی از روستاهای بم  (فکرکنم طرحش بود) و شده بود پزشک خانواده ازش پرسیدم میگفت حقوقم بین4_5تومنه، دوستشم بم مونده بود با حقوق 500هزار تومن

----------


## saeid_NRT

> روستاهای زاهدان نیس
> همین آذربایجان شرقی یکی از فامیلامون داره همین پولو میگیره


تو شهرهايبزرگ معمولا بيشتر از ۵تومن نميشه. لطفا به آگهي استخدام ها توجه کنيد. به گفته ها و شنيده ها اعتباري نيس.

----------


## Amin ZD

> تو شهرهايبزرگ معمولا بيشتر از ۵تومن نميشه. لطفا به آگهي استخدام ها توجه کنيد. به گفته ها و شنيده ها اعتباري نيس.


دارم میگم با خود دکتره حرف زدم 
اینم ببینی بد نیس : 
هشدار نیوز - حقوق پزشکان عمومی ۱۷ میلیون تومان شد

----------


## G O L B A R G

> حدود چهار سال پیش یه پزشک فامیل که تازه فارغ التحصیل شده بودرفته بود یکی از روستاهای بم  (فکرکنم طرحش بود) و شده بود پزشک خانواده ازش پرسیدم میگفت حقوقم بین4_5تومنه، دوستشم بم مونده بود با حقوق 500هزار تومن


چطور یکی شون حقوقش 4-5 میلیون بوده اونوقت اون یکی 500 هزار تومن !!!!!!  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## sir_mohsen

> دارم میگم با خود دکتره حرف زدم 
> اینم ببینی بد نیس : 
> هشدار نیوز - حقوق پزشکان عمومی ۱۷ میلیون تومان شد


داداش خدایی شما متن خبر رو هم خوندی؟
چقدر این رقم 17 میلیون جذابه!
وزیر بهداشت میگه ما 20هزار تا پزشک بیکار داریم که بهشون گفتیم با حقوق 17 میلیون بیاین برین تو روستاها.
*فقط 1500 نفر اومدن* :Yahoo (13): 
این یعنی چی؟
یعنی همه این پزشکان که فقطکد نظام پزشکی اشغال کردن شغل هایی دارن که پول بیشتری از پزشکی عمومی دارن در میارن

----------


## xak

وزیر بهداشت چنین استنباط کرده بودند که پزشک بیکار نداریم، چون اگه بیکار بودند به 17 میلیون راضی میشدن ..

----------


## sir_mohsen

> وزیر بهداشت چنین استنباط کرده بودند که پزشک بیکار نداریم، چون اگه بیکار بودند به 17 میلیون راضی میشدن ..


بله منم منظورم از بیکار این بود که پزشکی نمیکنن
شغل هایی دارن که پول بیشتری از پزشکی عمومی دارن در میارن

----------


## NOT NOW

یعنی چی؟!


فرق پذیرش تعهد خدمت با بقیه چیه؟!

----------


## G O L B A R G

> *سلام دوستان
> سریعا میریم سر اصل مطلب
> رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی واقعیات میبندن.
> 
> 1-کسانی که در این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
> 
> 2-در طی این 21 سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه.
> 
> 3-دوستان به این عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور خواهد داد.
> ...


سلام (: مورد شماره 2 رو که فرمودید! حقوقشون از سایر پزشکای عمومی که مدرکشون آزاده پایین تره دقیقا صفحه ی شماره چنده دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته نوشته ؟ 

با توجه به مورد شماره 5 یعنی این افراد در همان منطقه ی محروم اجازه مطب زدن دارن ؟ ایضا این موضوع در صفحه ی شماره چنده دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته اومده؟

----------


## fantom

> چطور یکی شون حقوقش 4-5 میلیون بوده اونوقت اون یکی 500 هزار تومن !!!!!!


اونی که حقوقش 5_4میلیونه تو یه روستا بدون امکانات بود ولی اون یکی تو شهر 150هزارنفری با امکانات

----------


## sad3q

دانشگاه ایران هم میگیره انگار  :Yahoo (1):  فک میکنین تا رتبه چند برسه ؟ تو منطقه 1

----------


## zahra7155

واسه این رشته هایی که تعهد خدمت دارن،فقط استانای بومی میتونی انتخاب کنی؟مثلا من از همدان،میتونم کرمانشاه وسنندج انتخاب کنم؟واسه خدمت باید برگردم شهر خودم یا کرمانشاه مثلا باید خدمت کنم؟

----------


## shahab8990

> واسه این رشته هایی که تعهد خدمت دارن،فقط استانای بومی میتونی انتخاب کنی؟مثلا من از همدان،میتونم کرمانشاه وسنندج انتخاب کنم؟واسه خدمت باید برگردم شهر خودم یا کرمانشاه مثلا باید خدمت کنم؟


  شما فقط می تونی بومی همدان رو انتخاب کنی.

----------


## xak

حقوق پایه پزشکی عمومی تو دوران طرح ش 2.5 -2 میلیون ه. بقیه ش کارانه ست.

----------


## Amin 95

> *سلام دوستان
> سریعا میریم سر اصل مطلب
> رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی واقعیات میبندن.
> 
> 1-کسانی که در این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
> 
> 2-در طی این 21 سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه.
> 
> 3-دوستان به این عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور خواهد داد.
> ...


*عزیز دل همه حرفات احساسیه
اولا شما قراره تو اون منطقه خدمت کنی نه زندگی
ثانیا الان این بدبختا اومدن پیشنهاد دادن روزی 300 میدیم نرفتن
گفتن دو برار ویزیت یه عمومی سر هر بیمار میدیم 
بازم قبول نکردن
گفتن بیاین برید منطقه محروم تو بیمارستان یا بهداریاش مریضم هم نیومد حقوق میدیم
بازم نه
سر آخر پیشنهاد دادن ماهی 17 میلیون میدیم
اینم لینکش
از 20 هزار پزشک عمومی بیکار فقط 1500 تا قبول کردن
شما میگی پزشک عمومی های ما وضعشون از اینا که میرن منطقه محروم بهتره؟؟
چند تا بیکار بهت نشون بدم
چند تا اسم ببرم برات
فقط یه عده شون اونم قلیل اونم قدیمی ها که جا افتادن وضعشون خوبه
الان همکار بابام دو پسر داره هر دو پزشکی عمومی خوندن ولی حاضر نشدن طرح برن دولتم گفت جهندمممم منم مدرکتونو نمیدم حالا موندن خونه ور دل مامانشون
خب لا اقل اینطوری یه درآمدی دارن وحقوقشون تضمینه
تعهد خدمت باد هوا نیست
در قبال کاره والا دولت پول مفت به کسی نمیده
*حقوق 17 میلیونی فقط 1500 پزشک را راضی کرد! - پزشک - جامعه پزشکی - سلامت نیوز!*
شما فرضا الان 18 سالته خب 35 میتونی آزمون تخصص بدی
چند سال از یه نفر که بی تعهده دیرتر؟
تو بی تعهد 25 تموم میشه درست
2 سال حداقل طرح داره
تازه ما تا 5 سالشم داشتیم
اصلا همون 2
به نظرت چند درصد همون بار اول تخصص میگیرن
با در نظر گرفتن سهمیه های مختلف و فروش سوالات رزیدنتی که بلواشو یادته احتمالا
گیرم بار اول
8 سال فاصله قبول 
ولییه نفر وارد تخصص بشه 4 سال بخونه 8 سال طرحشه (دوبرابر) و به نظرت هم بیاد بیرون میگن متخصص بیا این پارو رو بگیر پولا رو پارو کن
نه دادا الان متخصص داریم به زور ماهی 3 تومن درمیاره
شما مگه چقدر میخوای دربیاری
از همه اینا گذشته
این طرحو گذاشتن هر کی عشق خدمت به مردمشه و قلبا فقط میخواد خدمت کنه بره
دولت همیشه هوای پزشکاشو داره خیالت جمع
الان امثال دکتر شیخ دکتر قریب اینا کی بودند
از مریخ؟؟؟
نه از همین مردم بودند
دکتر شیخ کسی که سر های قوطی نوشابه رو میریخت دم مطبش که مردم به عنوان سکه بریزن تو کاسش
تازه دوباره اونا رو ضدعفونی میکرد وباز میریخت تو کوچه
وقتی مریض شد 3 روز تو مشهد براش دعا خوندن تو حرم ونذر کردن تا خوب شه
تهرانی بود ولی تو مشهد کار کرد
به عشق مردم طبابت کرد
نمیرفت به بالین ثزوتمندا میگفت اونا دکتر خودشونو دارن من میخوام به مردم فقیر خدمت کنم
به کجا رسیدیم؟؟؟
من حاضرم هر ده کوره ای برم خدمت کنم تا نگن امثال این دکتر مردم
الان یه دکتنر تو کردستان داریم فکر کنم اویسی مطمن نیستم فامیلشو اونم خیلی دست به خیره
دادا هر کی یه تزی داره
شما خوشت نمیاد برو بی تعهد 
این تعهد برای مردم ما لازمه
ما 3000 تا پزشک تو منطقه محروم کم داریم
اون منطقه هم آباد میشه
تو میدانی تهران عمر پاییتختی 200 وخورده ای این جا جایی بود که مغولا میگفتن مردم مثل موش زیر زمین خونه میسازن و یه عده هم میگن ته ری یعنی انتهای آبادی ری ری زمانی اونقدر آباد بود که اعراب به اندازه تیسفون ازش غنیمت جمع کردن ولی الان چیه به نظرت
یه جایی مثل تیسفون که هفت شهر بود 700 سال پایتخت ایران بود ولی چرا خراب شد چون بعد فتح ایران توجه بهش کم شد وبعد چند قرن از خاطرا رفت
شاید از تاریخ بدت بیاد
ولی چراغ راه آیندست
ببین همه این جاها یه روزآباد بودن ولی بعد شدن خرابه
بالعکس تهران و مشهد هر دو روستا بودن 
تهران از توابع ری
و مشهد (سناباد سابق) از توابع توس
ولی الان توس یه ویرانست
پس بدون اگه پزشکا برن به تریج حمایت دولت هم اضافه میشه و به مرور آباد میشه
جز اینه؟؟
تو فقط قراره کار کنی نه زندگی
تو شهر زندگی میکنی تو اون منطقه محروم کار

و*

----------


## Amin 95

شما میدنی کا چقدر فیزیو تراپ زیر خط فقر داریم
تا سرمایش نباشه که مطب یا کلینیک بزنی چطور میتونی مایه دار شی

----------


## gaem313

پرستاری رو به چنین تعهداتی بایدترجیح داد

----------


## Mahnaz

به نظرم دیگه یکم زیااااادی سختش کردین!!
 زمان ما قوانین دوبرابر دوران تحصیل بود البته برای دندان و اینطور نبود که اجازه شرکت درازمون و مطب ندارن . تعهد هم به این صورت هست تا جایی که من استادام رو دیدم که فقط سه روز در هفته از 9 صبح تا 12:30 یا 3:30 عصر تا 6 کلینیک هستند و بیمار میبینن!

----------


## hsam

من اگه قبول بشم دامادمون گفته یه گاو برات می کشیم ماشین خودمو هم بهت میدم 


بچها همه با هم برام دعا کنید :11: 

 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## last shot

دعا کنم که گاوه کشته شه؟  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Blackfire747

من اگه این سه تا رشته رو قبول شم رکورد شهرمون رو میزنم.
پون شهرمون بیست ساله که پزشک پسر بدون سهمیه ایثار گران و این حرفا نداده! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amin dehghan

> من اگه این سه تا رشته رو قبول شم رکورد شهرمون رو میزنم.
> پون شهرمون بیست ساله که پزشک پسر بدون سهمیه ایثار گران و این حرفا نداده!


مگه چه شهری هستید؟

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## par.rah

> من اگه قبول بشم دامادمون گفته یه گاو برات می کشیم ماشین خودمو هم بهت میدم 
> 
> 
> بچها همه با هم برام دعا کنید



به منم میگن بزن پزشکی شهرستان فقط نبینیمت...تفاوت ها رو میبینی!

----------


## amin dehghan

> به منم میگن بزن پزشکی شهرستان فقط نبینیمت...تفاوت ها رو میبینی!


هر چی که دوست داری بزن چون اگه در آینده تو این رشته موفق شی همه بهت تبریک میگن اما اگه بری پزشکی و موفق نشی کسی نمیاد بگه که تقصیر ما بود و اعصاب خودت مشغول میشه
این حرف های پدرومادر همه از سر دلسوزی هست و اگه واقعا براشون خوب توضیح بدی حتی خیلی بهتر از خودت راهنمایی میکنن چون تجربه دارن 

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## par.rah

> هر چی که دوست داری بزن چون اگه در آینده تو این رشته موفق شی همه بهت تبریک میگن اما اگه بری پزشکی و موفق نشی کسی نمیاد بگه که تقصیر ما بود و اعصاب خودت مشغول میشه
> این حرف های پدرومادر همه از سر دلسوزی هست و اگه واقعا براشون خوب توضیح بدی حتی خیلی بهتر از خودت راهنمایی میکنن چون تجربه دارن 
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


هیشکی بجز خود آدم دلش نمیسوزه واسه خودش

----------


## amin dehghan

> هیشکی بجز خود آدم دلش نمیسوزه واسه خودش


و پدرومادر
اما مسئولیت تصمیم هرفرد.با خودشه

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Saman-Masan

الان این تعهد واسه دندون دقیقا میشه چند سال؟

----------


## last shot

21 سال

----------


## Saman-Masan

مگه سه برابر مدت تحصیل نیست؟ مدت تحصیل دندون 5.5 ساله دیگه نه؟ اشتباه میکنم؟

----------


## amin dehghan

> مگه سه برابر مدت تحصیل نیست؟ مدت تحصیل دندون 5.5 ساله دیگه نه؟ اشتباه میکنم؟


5.5 احتمالش کنه اکثرا 6 سال تمام میکنن که میشه 18 سال تعهد
البته در حال حاضر نیاز به تخصص در دندون خیلی احساس نمیشه مثل پزشکی چون دندون عمومی با طی کردن دوره هایی میتونن ارتو کنن به طور قانونی پس دندون پزشک معتاد درآمد بهتری از پزشک عمومی متعهد داره البته این برای الانه 6 سال دیگه هیچی معلوم نیست

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## Saman-Masan

> 5.5 احتمالش کنه اکثرا 6 سال تمام میکنن که میشه 18 سال تعهد
> البته در حال حاضر نیاز به تخصص در دندون خیلی احساس نمیشه مثل پزشکی چون دندون عمومی با طی کردن دوره هایی میتونن ارتو کنن به طور قانونی پس دندون پزشک معتاد درآمد بهتری از پزشک عمومی متعهد داره البته این برای الانه 6 سال دیگه هیچی معلوم نیست
> Sent from my LG G3


معتاد رو خوب اومدی! :Yahoo (23): 
خوب فرضا الان 20 سالم باشه با تعهد و تحصیل میشم حدود 44 ساله به نظرتون میصرفه دندون شهر خودمون رو بخونم؟ جای فیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی مشهد یا باز کرمان(شهر خودمون که میگم!)

الان موندم این تعهد رو آخر انتخاب رشته بعد علوم آزمایشگاهی بنویسم یا پایان دندونپزشکی ها(2088 منطقه دو)؟

اصلا اینا کمر بستن به دکتر نشدن ما به خدا!

----------


## Saman-Masan

کلا به نظرتون از نظر صرفه اقتصادی(هزینه دانشگاه منظورمه + خونه یا خوابگاه تو شهر دیگه)و بازار کار و درامد ماهیانه دندونپزشکی آزاد میصرفه یا این تعهدی ها؟(بیشتر آزاد بروجرد منظورمه)
یا دارو دولتی؟

----------


## mo.n

من که میزنم اینجور فرصتا دیگه گیر نمیاد هر چی باشه حقوقش از پرستاری بهتره (البته اگه قبول شم)

----------


## mo.n

قانونای کشور ما عوض میشه کو تا 7 سال دیگه

----------


## drmoslem

> *عزیز دل همه حرفات احساسیه
> اولا شما قراره تو اون منطقه خدمت کنی نه زندگی
> ثانیا الان این بدبختا اومدن پیشنهاد دادن روزی 300 میدیم نرفتن
> گفتن دو برار ویزیت یه عمومی سر هر بیمار میدیم 
> بازم قبول نکردن
> گفتن بیاین برید منطقه محروم تو بیمارستان یا بهداریاش مریضم هم نیومد حقوق میدیم
> بازم نه
> سر آخر پیشنهاد دادن ماهی 17 میلیون میدیم
> اینم لینکش
> ...



میتونن روزهایی دیگه تو شهر هم کار کنن
قطعا تو شهر تجربه یه دکتر بیشتر بالا میره تا روستا چون اونجا مریض کمه ممکنه درامد هم کم باشه
دیگه این شرط امتحان تخصص که ظلم هست من خودم حاضرم 21 سال برم روستا ولی 10 سال ندادن امتحان  تخصص واقعا فکر هرکی بوده  خیانت به همه مردم بوده چرا اگه تخصص بره روستا بهتره یا عمومی 
اصلا خیلی ها به عشق تخصص میان پزشکی
دانش بیشتر جامعه سالم تر در پی داره 
پس این شرط فکر هر کی بوده 
یا طرف کم سواد بوده یا عقده ای که خودش نتونسته میخواد بقیه هم نتونن

----------


## pezeshki94

من که زدم خیالم هم راحته :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## drmoslem

> من که زدم خیالم هم راحته


بیشتر فکر کن

----------


## pezeshki94

> بیشتر فکر کن


ببین کارمون که جوره... هرچی باشه حقوقش از پرستاری کمتر نیست ... بهمون دکتر هم میگن... تازه من هردکتری تا حالا رفتن سنش بیشتر از 40 بوده ، تازه بعد از چهل سالگی زندگی شروع میشه... یه کاری برا بچمون دست و پا میکنیم که کنکور نده خسته نشه... یه ویلا تو اراک میگیرم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ...سفر تمتع میرم... همه چی عالی

----------


## drmoslem

> ببین کارمون که جوره... هرچی باشه حقوقش از پرستاری کمتر نیست ... بهمون دکتر هم میگن... تازه من هردکتری تا حالا رفتن سنش بیشتر از 40 بوده ، تازه بعد از چهل سالگی زندگی شروع میشه... یه کاری برا بچمون دست و پا میکنیم که کنکور نده خسته نشه... یه ویلا تو اراک میگیرم...سفر تمتع میرم... همه چی عالی


ایا نمی تونی با یه سال تلاش بیشتر از این بهتر بدست بیاری اگه نمیتونی خوبه 
ولی اگه میتونی با یه سال اصولی درس خوندن بیاری هیچ وقت انتخاب نکن بعدا میبینی همونهایی که با تو سر یه کلاس بودن ولی تعهد ندادن تخصص گرفتن و جراح شدن 
با این تعهد ادم خودش هم بکشه جراح  نمیشه

----------


## saeid_NRT

اينکه ميفرمايند دوستان که ميريد منطقه محروم ولي اونجا قرار نيس زندگي کنيد زيادم درست نيس. مثلا اگه منطقه محروم سه ساعت با محل زندگي فاصله داشته باشه ناچارا بايد اثاث کشي کنيد اونجا! چون هر روز ۶ساعت تو راه هستيد! حالا فرضا ماشين هم داريد! زمستونو ميخايد چيکار کنيد؟!
خيلي قکر کنيد.... اين طرح از الان شکست خورده ست!

----------


## Mina75

طرحشون خیلی کثیفه..............توی روز روشن ظلم میکنن و مردمم با خنده قبول میکنن :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Dayi javad

> *سلام دوستان
> سریعا میریم سر اصل مطلب
> رشته های پزشکی جدیدی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته اضافه شده که در کنار عنوان بسیار جذاب (پزشکی) یک شرط بسیار مهم رو داره که خیلی ها بسیار ساده از کنارش رد میشن و اونقدر محو نام پزشکی میشن که چشمشون رو روی واقعیات میبندن.
> 
> 1-کسانی که در این رشته ها تحصیل میکنن موظف هستن سه برابر طول تحصیل یعنی 21 سال رو در شهرهای خودشون کار کنن. یعنی در بهترین حالت که شما الان 18 ساله هستید و در این رشته ها قبول میشید، هفت سال درس میخونید تا دکتر عمومی بشید و و حالا دیگه 25 سالتون هست. بعد تازه 21 سال دوره خدمتتون شروع میشه که در طی این دوران به هیچ وجه امکان خرید و آزاد کردن مدرک نیست. شما در 46 سالگی تازه میتونین برای خودتون کار کنین.
> 
> 2-در طی این 21 سال ماهانه حقوق به نسبت کمتری از پزشکان عمومی که مدرکشون آزاد هست خواهید گرفت که البته باز هم نسبت به بسیاری از شغل های جامعه درآمد بیشتری داره ولی توجه داشته باشین که برای کسی که با هزار امید و آرزو به این رشته اومده و 7 سال درس های سنگینی رو پاس کرده این سطح از درآمد اصلا رضایت بخش نیست و نهایتا باعث دلسردی فرد میشه.
> 
> 3-دوستان به این عدد 46 سال توجه داشته باشین. 46 سالگی یعنی شما احتمالا در همون شهر ازدواج کردین و در همون شهر بچه دار شدین و بچتون هم در همون شهر کنکور خواهد داد.
> ...


الان این تعهد رو همه دانشجویای پزشکی باید بدن ؟؟؟
یا  شرایط خاصی داره ؟

اگ اینطور باش ک دیگ پزشکی خوندن ارزش نداره

----------


## drmoslem

> الان این تعهد رو همه دانشجویای پزشکی باید بدن ؟؟؟
> یا  شرایط خاصی داره ؟
> 
> اگ اینطور باش ک دیگ پزشکی خوندن ارزش نداره


نه همه که نه روزانه ها و بین الملل نیاز نیست بدن 
فقط استانهای محروم که جدید اومده 1300 نفر میگره

----------


## drmoslem

> طرحشون خیلی کثیفه..............توی روز روشن ظلم میکنن و مردمم با خنده قبول میکنن


این چیزی نیست خیلی ها با یه ساندیس و کیک بهشون ظلم میشه خودشون هم خبر ندارن 
بعدن میفهمن که کار از کار گذشته

----------


## Mina75

> این چیزی نیست خیلی ها با یه ساندیس و کیک بهشون ظلم میشه خودشون هم خبر ندارن 
> بعدن میفهمن که کار از کار گذشته


بی ثبات تر از وزارت علوم توی کشور وجود نداره............ممکنه این طرحو لغو کنه یا پاش بمونه.....خیلی ریسکه ولی

----------


## Dayi javad

> نه همه که نه روزانه ها و بین الملل نیاز نیست بدن 
> فقط استانهای محروم که جدید اومده 1300 نفر میگره


ینی برای بومی ؟؟

و بر اساس رتبه منطقه ؟؟

ینی اگ رتبه کشوری خوب باش و دانشگاه بومی نزنی اینطور نیس ؟؟

----------


## drmoslem

> ینی برای بومی ؟؟
> 
> و بر اساس رتبه منطقه ؟؟
> 
> ینی اگ رتبه کشوری خوب باش و دانشگاه بومی نزنی اینطور نیس ؟؟


درسته بومی نزنی مشکلی نیست 
ولی رتبه خوب میخواد

----------


## drmoslem

> بی ثبات تر از وزارت علوم توی کشور وجود نداره............ممکنه این طرحو لغو کنه یا پاش بمونه.....خیلی ریسکه ولی


من با تحقیقاتی به این نتیجه رسیدم که به احتمال 80 درصد طرح لغو نمیشه 
چون تقریبا 3200 تا روزانه میگیره 1200 تا بین الملل اینها قطعا همه تو شهر میمونن و تخصص میگیرن 
بد بخت اون 1300 نفری که گول اسم پزشکی می خورن و مجبورن برن روستا چون شهر دکتر داره  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## last shot

این طرح بدین مفهومه: :Y (546):   :Y (523): 
بچه ها یه اهنگ غمگین بزارین با هم گریه کنیم :32:

----------


## mo.n

چیکا کنم مجبورم سال اگه نرم سربازم

----------


## drmoslem

> چیکا کنم مجبورم سال اگه نرم سربازم


نمی تونی سربازی رو بپیجونی 
مثلا دفترچه رو دیر تر پست کنی ولی اضافه خوردنت رو به جون باید بخری
یا از این انواع معافی ها شاملت نمیشه 
به هر حال تا اینجا که مشخصه طرح تعهدی اصلا خوب نیست

----------


## gaem313

رتبه های30000تا40000کشوری معمولا این طرح ***** روقبول خواهندکرد

----------


## drmoslem

> رتبه های30000تا40000کشوری معمولا این طرح ***** روقبول خواهندکرد


هستن کسانی هم با رتبه 8000 تا 15000 که این طرح رو قبول کردن 
ولی به نظرت درسته

----------


## gaem313

عمرا قبول کنن آخه یجوری کسر شان میادبراشون،توشهرستان ماهیشکی نزده اینارو،داداشی پرستاری تاپ ترازایناست دیگه خودت میدونی چی میگم////

----------


## last shot

> رتبه های30000تا40000کشوری معمولا این طرح ***** روقبول خواهندکرد


دیگه داری پیاز داغشو زیاد میکنی.رتبه زیر 5000 هم اینو میزنه همه که به نت دسترسی ندارن که بدونن این طرح چیه .برای 10 -20نفر بومی حبس ابد نوشتن. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## drmoslem

> دیگه داری پیاز داغشو زیاد میکنی.رتبه زیر 5000 هم اینو میزنه همه که به نت دسترسی ندارن که بدونن این طرح چیه .برای 10 -20نفر بومی حبس ابد نوشتن.


ای ول 
از حبس ابد هم بدتره به اشد مجازات یعنی اعدام محکوم شدن

----------


## taker190

من که با 998 منطقه 2، تو اولویت سومم زدمش :Yahoo (105): 
البته اولی رو مهر شهرمونف دومی رو بهمن شهرمون زدم
اولی شاید ولی دومی حتما قبولم
بومی هم بشه خوبه
چون من از همین دانشجوی پزشکی سال اخر تاپیک کناری (!) پرسیدم با این وضع کشور و سالی با تولید بیش از 5000 پزشک سختکوش از دانشگاه دولتی و پزشک پولی از پردیس و آزاد، آیا کاری برای ما در 7-8 سال آینده میمونه؟؟؟ خودش بیچاره این سوالشه! نتونست جواب بده
ولی با این طرح بومی حتما شغل داری. مطمین باشید حقوقشم خوبه.مکانش هم دیگه توی شهرستان یا روستاهای استانه. شبانه روزی که نیست.

کلن من که مطمینم بومی نمیشم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی طرح خوبیه.

راستی هرکی میتونه جواب سوالمو بده. سالی تولید 5000 پزشک!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gaem313

> دیگه داری پیاز داغشو زیاد میکنی.رتبه زیر 5000 هم اینو میزنه همه که به نت دسترسی ندارن که بدونن این طرح چیه .برای 10 -20نفر بومی حبس ابد نوشتن.


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه نخیییییر همه مطلع هستن خانمی،ولی درکل موافقم باهات :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Black

ببخشید من هر چی میگردم نمیتونم این شرایطشو تو دفترچه پیدا کنم
کسی میشه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## Black

> ببخشید من هر چی میگردم نمیتونم این شرایطشو تو دفترچه پیدا کنم
> کسی میشه راهنمایی کنه؟


منتظرم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## drmoslem

> منتظرم


9 شرط داره
2 تاش که از بقیه رمهمتره  اینه که 21 سال باید هر روستایی بگن بری و 11 سال از امتحان تخصص محروم هستی یعنی 18 سال دیگه میتونی تخصص بدی
تو دفترچه شماره 2 بعد از رشته های روزانه میتونی ببینی

----------


## Black

> 9 شرط داره
> 2 تاش که از بقیه رمهمتره  اینه که 21 سال باید هر روستایی بگن بری و 11 سال از امتحان تخصص محروم هستی یعنی 18 سال دیگه میتونی تخصص بدی
> تو دفترچه شماره 2 بعد از رشته های روزانه میتونی ببینی


فقط همین قدر اطلاعات؟
امکان خرید تعهد هست؟

----------


## drmoslem

> فقط همین قدر اطلاعات؟
> امکان خرید تعهد هست؟


به هیچ عنوان امکان خرید یا جابجایی نداره
بعد نمیتونی توی غیر از منطقه ای که میگن کار کنی
بعد مدرک تا 21 سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی بهت نمیدن یعنی خارج نمی تونی بری
بعد مطب نمی تونی بزنی
خلاصه فقط اسم دکتر رو داری

----------


## drmoslem

> من که با 998 منطقه 2، تو اولویت سومم زدمش
> البته اولی رو مهر شهرمونف دومی رو بهمن شهرمون زدم
> اولی شاید ولی دومی حتما قبولم
> بومی هم بشه خوبه
> چون من از همین دانشجوی پزشکی سال اخر تاپیک کناری (!) پرسیدم با این وضع کشور و سالی با تولید بیش از 5000 پزشک سختکوش از دانشگاه دولتی و پزشک پولی از پردیس و آزاد، آیا کاری برای ما در 7-8 سال آینده میمونه؟؟؟ خودش بیچاره این سوالشه! نتونست جواب بده
> ولی با این طرح بومی حتما شغل داری. مطمین باشید حقوقشم خوبه.مکانش هم دیگه توی شهرستان یا روستاهای استانه. شبانه روزی که نیست.
> 
> کلن من که مطمینم بومی نمیشم
> ولی طرح خوبیه.
> ...




امیدوارم مثل مهندسی ها سر پزشکی نیارن تا همین 7 سال پیش اوضاع مهندسی ها عالی بود
ولی با گرفتن دانشجو بیش از نیاز در پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و شبانه و آزاد و...آنقدر زیاد شده 
که حاضرم قسم بخورم تو یه دانشگاه 1 نفر هیئت علمی می خواستن 500 دکترا اسم نوشتن دیگه حالا بگذریم از لیسانس ها و فوق لیسانس های بیکار 
همین همسایه ما زن و شوهر لیسانس هستن سوپری زدن 
یا همسایه کناری مون فوق لیسانس داره 2 سال هست تو خونه هست کارش شده پارک رفتن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## bbehzad

​فکر کنم با مهر نظام پزشکی که میدن بشه درمانگاها کار کرد

----------


## newpath

پزشکی تا زمانی که وابسته به دولت نباشی خوبه .. بدیه مهندسی همینه که اکثر شغلایی که واسش هست وابسته به دولته .. حتی همین شرکتایه خصوصیم واسه شرکتایی دولتی پروژه انجام میدن و مهندسان با سابقه اکثرا بدردشون میخوره

----------


## niـhan

ی سوال واسه همه رشته های تعهد دار ادامه تحصیل ب مقاطع بالا تا پایان گذروندن تعهد وجود نداره یا فقط واسه پزشکیه

----------


## a.z.s

> ی سوال واسه همه رشته های تعهد دار ادامه تحصیل ب مقاطع بالا تا پایان گذروندن تعهد وجود نداره یا فقط واسه پزشکیه


تا نصف مدت تعهد تموم نشده نمیتونی بری مقطع بالا تر واسه همه رشته ها هم این هست و  فقط واسه پزشکی نیس

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*دارو ودندون تعهدی هم میره مناطق محروم؟
دارو مثلا میخوان بفرستن روستا چیکار کنه؟*

----------


## arman.m77

رتبه 1400 منطقه سه شدم ... به نظرتون این رشته رو برم یا بمونم پشت کنکور؟ سر دوراهی موندم

----------


## arman.m77

دارو بسازه

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arman.m77


دارو بسازه


با چی؟
عطاره؟*

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> بله میتونین هر جا بخواین بزنین


مطمئنی آریا؟؟؟
فکر کنم مختص بومی های خودشونه.
یعنی بچه های شهرستان تهران رو هم میتونن بزنن؟؟؟؟

----------


## armin01234

دوستان یه سوال 
این رشته های تعهد سپاه که جدیدن اضافه شده مثل تعهد وزارت بهداشت فقط بومی  گزینی داره ؟ یعنی میشه دانشگاه های استان های دیگه رو هم زد یا نه؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------

